# Best settings for Oracal 651 and Cameo 3



## kostasfmx (Apr 19, 2017)

Hello there and Merry Christmas!
Which is the best settings to cut Oracal 651 with Cameo 3
Currently I use 3 knife 4 speed 3 pressure but if I want to cut little letters this combination isn't good!
Thanks a lot
I have tried yesterday to cut a 6x3 cm design but the results was not so great (see attachment)


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

With decal vinyl we're usually around speed 3 blade 2 and 11 pressure.
It looks like you've gone a bit deep which has affected the turning ability of the blade too.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i use 3-5-5 for mine (blade 3 pressure 5 speed 5)
you should not see any lines at all in the carrier sheet

this is where test cuts are handy
cut one, adjust settings, manually move cutter blade to the right of the first test-cut (use the arrows in studio), and re-test
continue on until you have it dialed-in, then save settings as 'decal' in studio,
now it is always available to you without test cuts (i also keep a hard-copy notebook of settings in case of computer malfunction)

Merry Christmas to you and yours Kostas
(is there Christmas schnitzel made with turkey?)

and Merry Christmas to you and yours as well Dekzion
you have been a great help to me


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

My Oracal settings for the Cameo are: Blade 1, Speed 8, Thickness 9, double cut.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

double cut!
i forgot about that


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

into the T said:


> double cut!
> i forgot about that


I do use double cut sometimes, but mainly for cutting photo's out for lockets etc.
I have found that if cutting text like olde worlde stuff a double cut can lift out the small bits and they end up all over the place including around the blade


----------



## kostasfmx (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks I will try the suggestion! I think I need a little more pressure as you recommend!I give a try to double cut but I am afraid that the blade lift little letters!
I wish all of you a happy new year with health and a lot of sales !!


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

I kind of ignored your Cameo 3 reference. My cutter is probably the original Cameo, in case that makes a difference.

Derek, good point about the double cut. I always double cut, but it's worth noting that it could cause more problems on more detailed cuts.


----------

